# How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

ok so i have asked this before and the few that know wont tell me because it is thought i will go steal cars. well here are pictures of my project to prove im not some low life that will go steal cars. im at the point where im willing to paypal some money to someone who can help me. in my efforts to bypass the immobilizer i was checking voltage in the green and black wires to the immobilizer coil. i wasnt getting a reading on either. should there be voltage going through these wires? if so what provides the power to them? if you are willing to help me bypass the immobilizer email me or IM me soo the information will be kept between us. hell im even willing to call you, so you know there is no hard evidence of the procedure. k heres the pics. (sorry for the blurry pics)


----------



## vwautotech (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (gimmeAdub)*

it is not possible to disable the immobilizer, I see what you are trying to do, but the way the immobolilzer works is that in each of the keys there is a transponder that sends a signal which is matched to the cluster. It is not voltage but a wave pattern signal that cannot be duplicated, you are going to have to install a coil reader igntion switch and match the keys.
I dont know if the swtich assembly is the same, but maybe a 01/02 cabrio might work.
Dave


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (vwautotech)*

i have the ignition switch (itsz hard to see because it is blurry but it is sitting on my seat with the key in it. i guess im going to buy myself a VAG-Com because from my understanding i can set the code with the VAG-COM.


----------



## CashmoneyUKR1 (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (gimmeAdub)*

damn how much did all that cost you. I would like to do that in the future. Sorry for no help.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (CashmoneyUKR1)*

on ross tech's site it tells you how to reset the immobilizer.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (MidNiteVR6)*

grab you an ECU from a 2000 or earlier passat or early 1.8t NB's. They don' t have immoblizer. That's one reason the AEB is such a good swap. Cable throttle AND no Immoblizer.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (CashmoneyUKR1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]damn how much did all that cost you. I would like to do that in the future. Sorry for no help.[HR][/HR]​the costs never end...im about 6500-7000 deep right now. still rising.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (Bug_Power)*

any clue where a new ecu can be had?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (gimmeAdub)*

If you want to make life easiest, make sure the Engine, ECU, Cluster, Ignition Switch, and Key are all from the same year of car. I've bought lots of used parts here:
http://www.car-part.com


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question ([email protected])*

Anyone know where I could get an instrument cluster for my car that doesn't have an immobilzer? Planning to go TEC-3 soon


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (16vracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone know where I could get an instrument cluster for my car that doesn't have an immobilzer? Planning to go TEC-3 soon[HR][/HR]​16vracer:
I head you are able to use the 99.5 vr6 clusters....I'm also planing on a TEC 3 or autronic shortly. Maybe we can group buy


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (vwautotech)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it is not possible to disable the immobilizer, [HR][/HR]​well actually you can bypass it but I already told him that the method I know would not help him in trying to get a project started for the first time.
Also early passat ECUs would not work since any DBW passat has an immo. however one for a 99.5 NB, TT, or 00-01.5 A4 may possibly start the car.
But, just get the damn thing programmed your just wasting time.


----------



## Ancillary (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (gimmeAdub)*

First off, is the harnes,ecm,cluster,control module[immob.] from the same year same car ? Second is it an immobilizer 2 or 3 ? Then of course do the keys match the immob you are programming ? Dont bypass, the whole effort to achieve what is capable is far greater than to not have at all.







maybe this will also help= "All 2001 thru 2003 VW's are now equipped with immob. 3 , in turn another step has been added . The evaluation unit transfers a random code to the ecm , both the eval. unit and the ecm perform an arithmatic calculation on the random code, using the same equation. The results identical and engine allowed to start."
I would need to know which immobilizer sys and what original vehicle was....
DON"T EVER USE AN IMMOBILIZER OUT OF A CABRIO!!!


----------



## Italvw (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (Ancillary)*

just get an non immobilizer car audi or passat up to 2002


----------



## Italvw (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (Italvw)*

(quote)"Also early passat ECUs would not work since any DBW passat has an immo. however one for a 99.5 NB, TT, or 00-01.5 A4 may possibly start the car."
not true i swapped a 2001 passat and no immobilizer



[Modified by Italvw, 12:09 AM 3-19-2003]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer and voltage question (chris86vw)*

ok im ordering vag-com. my key, cluster, ecu, ignition switch all came from the same car so i dont think i will have too much trouble. but who knows. its been nothin but trouble so far...but i hope it will be rewarding


----------

